# Does this sound like a decent price?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I am tentatively looking at getting into Boer goats, but there is only one livestock auction near me, and they sell by the head instead of by the lb. Their prices are: SMALL: $35.00 - $80.00 per HD. MED: $100.00 - $150.00 per HD. LARGE: $175.00 - $280.00 per HD.

Does that sound like a decent price, or should I try and find a different place? :shrug: 

Also, what are the weight averages for small, medium and large meat goats? I've always done dairy goats, so I am next to clueless when it comes to meat goats! :roll:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Okay, re-reading through my post, I realized that I needed to re-phrase it...

I'm looking at getting into Boers, and want to SELL the offspring at the local auction, but I don't know if their prices are good or not.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It really would depend on the quality of goats being sold. But those sound like pretty normal sale prices to me. It's usually more "safe" to purchase from a private seller since you know what you're buying and you can get a background on the animals. But for a local sale yard...those sound pretty normal.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We posted at the same time. Oh...ok...that makes more sense now. 

I would personally try and sell privately before you take them to the auction. See what local boer breeders are selling their stock for (that's comparable to yours) and see if you can't sell them privately. Auctions prices are generally cheaper than through a private seller.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What KW Farms said, selling privatley is more profit. I will personally pay more for a goat that I know exactly where it came from and have a breeder to ask Q's when needed then to buy from an auction at a lower price. 

You could always try to find 4-H kids to show for you to get your name out there. They have sales sometimes too and they pay pretty good for a nice healthy goat. Just call the cooperative extensions office in your county and ask for the livestock agent, if they don't have one talk to the 4-H agent

Best of luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Round here the auctions are notorious for having sick goats. It seams that some breeders take all their cull goats and sell them at the auction. 
I am glad that you are looking to purchase private party. :hi5: I would like the others said try and sell them privately also and when you can't then take them to the auction.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes I agree....stay away from auctions....if I have wethers to sell for meat... I usually put an ad in Craigslist with success..... Also.. you can put ads in for your breeders as well... :wink:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

[sigh] This is where I'm getting stuck. I personally prefer selling privately. That's what I do with my dairy goats, and I like to make sure that they are going to a good home. In my area though, it's like pulling teeth just to sell one single animal. There are some good Boer breeders a couple hours away from me, and they sell their kids for about $400 each. I could definitely see that private selling would be the more profitable way to go, but how long would it take me to sell those animals? The auction near me, is a meat auction. All the animals sold there go to the slaughterhouse for meat; not many people buy show/breeding stock there.

Dani, that is a really good idea about letting 4-H'ers show some of my goats.... Hadn't thought about that. :roll:

How's about this: I found an excellent Boer breeder who is about an hour's drive from me, and I've been thinking about getting a few doelings from them. Maybe I'll breed them this fall, and then next spring, I can divvy things up to see which way works best. Offer to let a 4-H youngster show some of my better stock, try selling some privately to see how that works out, and then take one or two to the auction to see how that goes. What think ye'?

I really appreciate y'alls suggestions and advice! This has been wonderful! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Going to auctions is very risky....you may take home diseases just visiting there....

If you want more for your money out of the goat ..then selling privately is the way to go....With FB boers basic price starts at $300 for registered stock ...sometimes the market is slow ..... and at auctions you won't get much one week...but may be fantastic the next week....you never know... if it will be a good week or bad week.....

You can't predict the market no matter selling by auction or privately....it can change for better or worse....


> The auction near me, is a meat auction. All the animals sold there go to the slaughterhouse for meat; not many people buy show/breeding stock there.


 you are right no one sells or buys show animals at the auction....that would be giving them away...the only time you may see a beautiful boer there is if they have something majorly wrong with them...that only the seller knows and they won't tell you about it either...



> How's about this: I found an excellent Boer breeder who is about an hour's drive from me, and I've been thinking about getting a few doelings from them. Maybe I'll breed them this fall, and then next spring, I can divvy things up to see which way works best. Offer to let a 4-H youngster show some of my better stock, try selling some privately to see how that works out, and then take one or two to the auction to see how that goes. What think ye' think?


 sounds good except the auction but that is just me.... :wink:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I know, I know... I have always avoided the auction myself. 

So, you meat goat people, you just raise meat goats aaaaaand, sell breeding stock to each other? And sell the meat destined ones on Craigslist? 

I'm not kidding when I say I'm clueless when it comes to meat goats.  I've been doing dairy goats for who knows how many years, showing them, selling their milk, etc. But the only experience I've had with meat goats is seeing them at the county/state fairs! I know quite a few people who use Boers as one of their main incomes, but HOW do they do it!?!? I asked one person and the answer I got was, "We sell 'em." (Gee, thanks, I never would've guessed that! :roll: )

So yeah, please bear with me on my ignorance. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

one word: WEBSITE

get the best stock you can and advertise!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan to me! You never how many kids from 4-H will come to you if a couple show your goats... I know our whole club buys from one breeder... its about 16 kids showing and a few want two goats a year (one spring and one fall goat).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No... we don't exchange all the time..LOL.. :laugh:

You get your repeat buyers.....and you get your newbies wanting to start their own herd....

Craigslist...is good to start...
I do have a outlet meat goat buyer... that I call ...to come out to buy them each year.... when I have them...

To have a main income...you either have to have alot of goats(many of them)selling a large quantities... or have top of the line show animals and show them..then sell them....if they place high in their class ... the show people buy them up....

It also depends on your ethnic market as well... if you want to sell for meat there are buyers there..... but... some of them with their beliefs.. will want to kill and butcher them on your property...if you allow this... make sure.. it is legal to do so....here in California... I found it is illegal.... 
If you have alot of Mexican Groups around your area... they love that goat meat..... cabrito ...



> So yeah, please bear with me on my ignorance. :wink:


 Hey don't worry about it.... I was there once too.. :hug:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Hmmmm, this is quite a lot to mull over!

But the deal is half done, I'm getting some breeding/show quality doelings in August (breeder weans late)! :wahoo: 

There is a huge ethnic market in my area, lots and lots of Hispanics. Last I checked it is legal in the state of OR for customers to slaughter on site, but would have to check again. Not sure I would be comfortable with that though... :chin: 

I do know of some places that sell their processed goat meat for $5.00 per lb. and they have a lot of buyers, (and they just use plain ol' scrub goats!) but have you ever noticed that everyone else always seems to have more luck than you? :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't recommend auctions either....maybe for hogs, cattle, etc. that you plan to butcher...

We bought most of our goats from craigslist or a boer breeder directory in our state, and we're very happy with our goats, no one was sick, and they were more like pets not commercial stock.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hmmmm, this is quite a lot to mull over!
> 
> But the deal is half done, I'm getting some breeding/show quality doelings in August (breeder weans late)! :wahoo:
> 
> ...


 Sounds like things are going to go great in the goat world for you...... you seem to be in the right place... :wink: :hi5:

If you don't like the slaughter sale on your place.. you don't have to do it...just be sure... to ask ...if they have those intentions first... before the sale... because right after... they will find a place to kill and hang the goat... so... if you don't want that ....touch base first ....so you avoid any miscommunications.... I wouldn't allow them to butcher on my property either.... it is hard enough letting some go for meat only...it hits the heart strings for me to this day...... I have lost sales that way...but ..it is also illegal here... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of the time I sell live but had no repeat customers right before Easter so brought them to auction before prices went down.
We did pretty good, they were the first in the ring & there were bidding wars.
Not a thing wrong with any of them they just had to go.

$5 lb for processed is low, very low. After it's all said & done, my ground alone is worth $10 pr lb.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> $5 lb for processed is low, very low. After it's all said & done, my ground alone is worth $10 pr lb.


Wow, $10 per lb.? Do you regularly sell processed meat? I sell my raw milk for $10 per gallon, so your price doesn't seem high to me at all, I'm just wondering how well it would sell in my area... Methinks I'll have to do some more research on that...

Thanks for your input! I am so loving this forum! :clap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You're welcome! Its for our own use BUT if someone is interested I might trade a lb for whatever if they've never had it. :wink:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

That's what I've been doing with my raw milk lately! It's so much more fun to trade thing! :greengrin:


----------

